# Wills Marine of Pensacola



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

This is a 2003 115HP Evinrude DI. The motor is in excellent condition with only 183 hours on the motor. Motor is warranted for 30 days $4.900.00

432-2383 ask for mike










email [email protected]

visit our website www.willsmarine.net


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

How much?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

$4900.00


----------

